# Looking at Zebu's, feeding question....JHM47 could use your help...



## NewinCentralIowa (Apr 23, 2011)

I am working with ~10acres of Iowa pasture ground.  It is somewhat hilly but soil records say its good(A-) Iowa soil. It has access to a creek that is spring fed by a slough and has mostly grass? growing on it now.  The farmer I purchased from used it as pasture in the past, not sure how long its been since he used it...best guess 2yrs...regrowth good.
Finally, my question.  How many Zebu's and idea of # of bulls/cows, could I expect to raise on that 10 acres without wiping out the pasture?  Also, what is the recommended feed mixture along with pasturing?
JHM, this is for you?  I have readily available dry DDG's from the local ethanol plant for cheap, cheap, would like to know how to mix those into the diet to help overall....Goal is to raise, breed, buthcher, sell & freeze....I will have no problem getting the meat sold, especially since its smaller size is more family friendly to buy the whole thing....Local locker 2 miles away....All imput welcomed.  Thanks,
Pete


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 24, 2011)

First of all, I've never seen a Zebu, so I'm somewhat reluctant to advise you.  However, if they are the same as other cattle, I'd not hesitate to feed them .5% of their body weight in DDGS.  Meaning a 500 lb animal could very safely eat 2.5 lbs of DDGS daily.  You could also mix this with a like amount of corn or oats.  I often feed my cows/bulls/calves straight DDGS, and have no problems with it.  The only thing you need to watch out for is an overload of Sulfur.  If you happen to live in an area with high S in the water, you might have a problem with feeding DDGS.  In my opinion, DDGS is a wonderful feed, and it increases the marbling in the meat of your animals.  It also will s t r e t c h the carrying capacity of your pasture.  Good luck with your Zebus!


----------



## NewinCentralIowa (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks, so much, that is exactly the type of answer I was looking for.  Your expertise is greatly appreciated...and maybe called on again..Thanks again.

P


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 25, 2011)

Remember you can raise at minimal feed cost (maximum pasture efficiency) 2 zebu per acre of usable pasture. You will want to seed legumes (clover here), in with your established grasses. In Iowa you may be able to use alfalfa. So if you have a true 10 acres of good pasture you can raise 20 zebu on it without overstressing the land and with minimal out if pocket feed expense. I would concentrate on good genetic heifers. You can always go ai for a bull. And out of your pregnant heifers you can steer out the males for oxen and meat. Mine a double registered foundation pure. You may want to think about buying registered stock because you can sell the youngins for alot more than you might get on the hoof for a steer.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 25, 2011)

S why is ddg? Processed grains?


----------



## NewinCentralIowa (Apr 25, 2011)

Jason,

   In short, DDG's are a byproduct of ethanol plants which are fairly prevelant in the MidWest....I contacted my buddy who is the former Plant Manager of a local plant and a chemical engineer for the most educated answer to your question and for everybody else to see....JHM might be able to chime in with additional info but the amount of DDG required is much lower than grain itself because of its concentration...And as you can tell by the price it is affordable....Don't know if you can find it anywhere in your area, I know the local plant, uses mainly rail to ship it to the east coast and beyond for feed...it has become quite popular....

"DDG = Dry Distillars Grain, remaining product after the corn has gone through the process of being ground, processed in which the starch is used as a food source by yeast and converted to ethanol.  The remaining ground grain is then dried and sold.
Composition = Protein + Fat = 25%
Water content = 12%
Residual Starch = 4%
Remaining mostly fiber...
Cost $80 - $100 per ton.

Now there is also wet distillers grain that is still at 50% moisture.  Just isn't dried down as far......"

FYI, Thanks also Jason for the Zebu info, very helpful.

Pete


----------



## NewinCentralIowa (Apr 25, 2011)

I measured DDG's today.....Granted, weights will vary and I am basing this on DRIED distillers grain but some food for thought.....a 5 gallon bucket is approx. 10lbs of feed....As JHM pointed out, they can be fed .5% of their body weight in DDG's.  This equates to 1-5 gallon bucket for 4-500lb animals a day....(.5%x500lb =2.5lbs) x (4x500lb = 2000lb) = 10lbs or 1-5 gallon bucket(ish)...Now, 200 buckets in a ton at $100/ton..... $100 divided by 200 buckets = .50 per bucket.... To be totally elementary..... Looking at $.50/day for 4-500lb animals.... not including fuel & transport....Sorry kind of a math geek so thought I would pass it on.....


----------

